# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Kürtler Türktür: Elenges Aniti ve Alp Urungu bunun Belgesi >  AKP'nin, Palazlandırdığı "Kürtçü Sertaç Bucak" Kimdir?

## bozok

*"Kürdistan 40 Milyon nüfusuyla Türkiye, İran ve Suriye gibi sömürgeci devletler tarafından paylaşılmış bir ülkedir"*

Ankara'nın tam göbeğinde -hain şeyh Sait'ten bugüne ayaklanan tüm bölücüleri kastederek- "Demokrasi(!) şehitlerine" saygı duruşu ile açılan HAK-PAR'ın (Hak ve üzgürlükler Partisi) Genel Başkanı seçilen Sertaç Bucak'ın Kürtçü faaliyetleri köklü bir geleneğe dayanıyor.

Babası Faik Abik Bucak "Türkiye Kürdistan Demokratik Partisi"ni kurmuş. Yani "görev" aidiyeti köklü bir gelenekten geliyor. Ardından yaşamını yitirmiş. Ancak görev aidiyeti oğlunda sürmüş. Miras net: "Kürtçüyüm, Kürdistan'lıyımğ"

Görevini "Avrupa ile Türkiye arasında mekik dokuyarak" geçiren mühendis Sertaç Bucak Almanya'da "Uluslararası Kürt İnsan Hakları Merkezi"ni (IMK) kurdu. Kürtçü etkinliklerinin Avrupa destekli olduğunu ispatlamak ve PKK'ya rakip olabilmek amacıyla giriştiği faaliyetler Alman Devleti ve Alman İstihbaratı BND tarafından da ciddi düzeyde arka bulacak olan Bucak'ın derneğinin açılışı "doğal olarak" Almanya Başbakanı Gerhard Schröder tarafından yapıldı.

Bucak Almanya'da, IMK yani "Uluslararası Kürt İnsan Hakları Derneği" başkanı iken başka bir Kürtçü ve kökü dışarıda olan derneğin yani "Avrupa Kürd Platformu, PKE-PLATFORM"unun bildirisine imza attı ve ortak yayımladılar. 2 Temmuz 2004'deki bildiri aynen şöyle diyordu:
"Kürdistan; Ortadoğu'da 500.000 km yüzölçümü ve yaklaşık 35ğ40 milyon nüfusuyla Türkiye, İran ve Suriye gibi sömürgeci devletler tarafından paylaşılmış bir ülkedir." Amaç ve bulunduğu nokta gayet açık ve net!

Aynı bildiride "Kıbrıs'ta ki 100 bin Türk için federasyonu az bularak, konfederasyon ve hatta bağımsız bir devlet isteyen Türkiye Cumhuriyeti'nin Kürd politikasının temeli dün olduğu gibi bugün de inkar, asimilasyon, zulüm ve soykırımdır!" İşte bu sözlerin sahibi Türkiye Cumhuriyeti'nde yasal(!) bir parti'nin genel başkanı seçildi ve bu sözler istikametinde ne tür olacağı malum faaliyetlerine göğsünü gere gere devam edecek!ğ Hem de Türk'e söve söve, Türk Devleti'ni ortadan kaldırıp Federal Türkiye'yi kuracağız diye bağıra bağıra!ğ Ankara'nın da tam göbeğinde! postal öpücü Barzani adını duyunca ayağa fırlar vaziyette!ğ

Bu bölücü faaliyetlere demokrasi kılıfında izin veren -ama içeriği hala bir muamma olan- yasalar Türk Milleti'ne ait olmasa da sonuçları Türk Milleti'nin vicdanında çok derin yaralar açmaktadır! Millet, izin veren sorumlulara, görmezden gelenlere, işlem yapmayanlara açıkça bilenmektedir!ğ

"Sertaç Bucak", yine Almanya'dan, -kurucusu olduğu- IMK "Uluslararası Kürt İnsan Hakları Derneği" imzasıyla yayımladığı bildirisinde: ayrılıkçılığına örnek olarak; "Ortadoğu'da yerleşik bir ulus olduğumuz halde, Türk devleti halkımızı böylesi bir inkar politikasıyla karşı karşıya bırakmıştır." demektedir.

İnancını şöyle özetler: "Kürt halkının federasyon, konfederasyon, bağımsızlık ve olası başka bir çözümü özgürce tercih edebilmesi için adil ve demokratik referandum koşullarının yaratılması gerektiğine inanır."

Birkaç gün önce 14 Kasım 2006'da Ankara'nın göbeğinde, açık kalmasında sakınca görmediği bir partinin yani HAK-PAR'ın genel başkanı seçilen Bucak aynı bildiride: "Türk devleti Kürt halkını teslim alma, Kürt ulusal mücadelesini söndürme gibi ham hayallerden vazgeçmeli, sorunun barışçı ve adil çözümü için Kürt kuruluşlarıyla diyaloga evet demelidir." derken bu sözlerini parti tüzüğüne de koymakta en ufak tereddüt etmediği düşüncelerini ifade etmektedir.

Ne Almanya'da yaptığı konuşma ve faaliyetlerden ne de Türkiye'deki doğrudan devletin bölünmez bütünlüğüne karşı gerçekleştirdiği eylemlerinden sorumlu tutulmayan Sertaç Bucak hakkında hiçbir yasal takip olmaması çok dikkat çekicidir. Bu durumda ilk akla gelen Cumhuriyet Savcıları'nın ve Devletin kurumlarının işleyişinde "Değişim" gerçekleşmeye başladı mı sorusudur!

Devletin sadece "adi suçlarla" ilgilendiğini, kendi varlığını tehdit edici, millibirliği sarsmaya yönelik faaliyetlere uzunca bir süredir gözlerini-kulaklarını kapadığını, duyarsız kaldığını düşünmek istemesek de bu arzunun umuttan öte gitmeyeceği anlaşılmaktadırğ AKP'nin kaçınılmaz "Değişim" dediği şey bu olsa gerek!

Eğer böyle olmasaydı hükümetin iradesi ne yönde olursa olsun "Devletin" kurumları; bırakın yasadışı fiilin oluşmasını, şüphe durumunda bile susmaz, dava açardı!

Milli İrade uygulansa HAK-PAR ve DTP gibi partilerde yuvalanarak Türk Devleti ve Anayasa'nın değiştirilemez hükümlerine karşı aleni bayrak açan, söven, yıkacağım ve Federal Türkiye'yi kuracağız diyen ne Sertaç Bucak ne de Osman Baydemir sokakta dolaşabilirdi! Hepsi F tipi cezaevinde yatıyor olurlardı.

Egemenliğin kime ait olduğu duvarında iri iri yazdığı, egemenliğin esas sahibin haklarının korunması için o sahipten vekalet alarak meclise oturanlara: "Kürtlerin en tabi ulusal demokratik ve insani haklarının güvence altına alınması. Kürt sorununun federal, demokratik ve çoğulcu çözümü. Nüfusu 20 milyonu aşkın Kürt milletinin yaradılıştan gelen meşru, bireysel ve kolektif haklarının tanınması. Yasal, anayasal, idari, siyasi güvencelere bağlanması." dilekçesi veren HAK-PAR hala açık ve faaliyetlerini Ankara'nın göbeğinde şöyle bağırarak devam ediyor: "Federal Türkiye!..."

Tepki bekledik, yasal işlem bekledikğ Ses yok!

Ama hem hükümet hem devlet bu hainleri F tipinde yatırmak yerine DTP'li Baydemir'e Diyarbakır'ı teslim ediyorğ Orada PKK'ya araçlarla malzemeler taşınıyor, terörist cenazeleri eyleme dönüştürülüyor, bu cenazelere özel hizmetler sunuluyorğ Sertaç Bucak da Ankara'nın göbeğindeki kongresinde Türkçe konuşmuyor, Barzani'yi övücü sloganlar attırıyor, "üniter yapıyı reddeden birlikteliğin yolu federasyon" maddesini parti kongresinin onayına sunarak PARTİ TüZüĞüNE koyuyorğ Tümü anayasal suç, kapatılma nedeni.

Tepki bekliyoruz, yasal işlem bekliyoruzğ Hala Ses yok!

----------

